

Ask HN: Help choosing startup name. - grep

Any tips for choosing a good startup name?
======
danwolff
[http://www.igorinternational.com/process/igor-naming-
guide.p...](http://www.igorinternational.com/process/igor-naming-guide.pdf)

------
rfugger
<http://nameboy.com>

------
cancelbubble
Rrrrawwwwwwwrrrrrrrrr!!!

